
Math is Crazy hard to define - efz1005
https://mathwithbaddrawings.com/2016/04/20/math-is-crazy-hard-to-define/#more-4506
======
arjun27
Loved it, covers arithmetic, algebra, geometry, combinatorics. Just wanted to
add math is also the study of change - and that covers analysis.

